# The Real Housewives of New Jersey



## McRubel (Apr 8, 2009)

TV News

*FIRST LOOK: The Real Housewives of New Jersey*

March 17, 2009





Get ready for _The Real Housewives of New Jersey!_

The newest cast of Housewives is close-knit and includes friends, a pair of sisters â€” who married brothers! â€” and their sister-in-law. The show is set to premiere May 12 (11 p.m. ET) on Bravo.

From left to right, the women of _The Real Housewives of New Jersey_ are â€¦

Jacqueline Laurita: A former cosmetologist, she is now a stay-at-home mom, but still loves to pamper herself. She has a teenage daughter from her previous marriage and a 6-year-old son with her husband Chris, who owns wholesale apparel businesses and is brother to Caroline and Dina.

Teresa Giudice: Born and raised in New Jersey, her husband Joe owns a successful construction company. Together they have three young daughters, who take up much of her time. A friend of Dina and Caroline, she also loves to shop, get spa treatments and spend time at her beach house on the Jersey Shore.

Danielle Staub: â€œYou either love me or you hate me, there is no in between,â€ says the single mom of two daughters. She prides herself as one of the first female American Express Black card members in New Jersey. She is also active in her local parish and regularly attends mass. She and Jacqueline are friends.

Dina Manzo: Founder of the nonprofit Project Ladybug, which helps children with cancer, sheâ€™s also an interior designer, an event planner, mother and best friends with her sister Caroline. Her husband Tommy works with his brother (Carolineâ€™s husband) at their familyâ€™s catering business.

Caroline Manzo: Sheâ€™s a mother of three and own a real estate firm and a line of childrenâ€™s accessories. Described as a â€œfeisty spitfire,â€ sheâ€™s Dinaâ€™s sister and is on the board of Project Ladybug. Sheâ€™s married to Albert Manzo, brother of Dinaâ€™s husband Tommy. Dina and Carolineâ€™s brother is Jacquelineâ€™s husband Chris.



Is every state going to get a Real Housewives?





FIRST LOOK: The Real Housewives of New Jersey - PEOPLE TV Watch


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

None of the housewives in my neighborhood look like that!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 8, 2009)

Man some of them are tanned from the Jersey Shore. lol


----------



## fawp (May 15, 2009)

One episode in and I'm already addicted. I loved all the Real Housewives but New Jersey might become my favorite.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 15, 2009)

I hope I dont have to see that stupid commercial anymore. WE ARE THICK AS THIEVES. ugh lol


----------



## McRubel (May 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope I dont have to see that stupid commercial anymore. WE ARE THICK AS THIEVES. ugh lol HAHAHA!!



My husband and I keep laughing at how stupid that is!


----------



## Ozee (May 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif None of the housewives in my neighborhood look like that!! I was thinking that too...If they did a real housewives of my area everyone would be in trackies eating chocolate lol


----------



## Bec688 (May 16, 2009)

This sounds like an interesting show.. can't say I see too many ' housewives' dressing like that around here!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 16, 2009)

I saw the one episode, and I'm not grabbed yet... They're all related, but 2 of them? It's like you know the drama will be ridiculous and nasty...

Housewives where I live don't look that way either. Some wear sweats, some wear shorts, and I go naked most days, LMAO!!!


----------



## bella1342 (May 16, 2009)

I missed the first episode, but I just turned on Bravo and it's coming on in 5 minutes. I love the Real Housewives... New York housewives are great.. so much drama.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 10, 2009)

I love these broads, lol!

The blonde chick (Dina)was on Platinum Weddings and I thought she was a sad sack when I saw that show but she got her some gumption for real, getting all mouthy and trouble makin', haha! 

Seriously- why doesn't her husband show up? when I saw them on Platinum Weddings and she said he cheated on her before they were married and I figured he was marrying her because she looks good on his arm and it was good for business but that he would still mess around on her. 

Theresa? Umm.. Ease off of the black hair dye- her over tanning and the coal black hair but blue eyes are hard to take in; like the blue dots you see after a camera flash. (apparently after the boob job, she got pregnant so her baby is due this fall).

Her husband is a sh*t.

The others.. Meh. Not a lot of opinion except..

DANIELLE!

Ohh yeah... Bad boob job, face all kinds of surgery done, and the BOOK about her "hidden past" with her mug shot and real name?? Get the eff outta here. Reality t.v. gold, y'all. I love her. Love her love HER! Hahahahaa!!!

But for real, I can't stop staring at her eye makeup. I think I like it and have tried to recreate it but somehow I can't get the crease as nice as hers.

I wish she had a myspace or a fan site so I could ask her the trick.

Oh yeah, the one having problmes with miscarriages finally had a baby boy.


----------

